# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  فزت ورب الكعبة ،، عظم الله اجوركم ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تهدّمت والله اركان الهدى، وانفصمت العروة الوثقى ..

عظّم الله اجورنا واجورکم ..

ونقدم تعازينا لمولانا صاحب العصر والزمان حجة بن الحسن العسكري (عج) ..

وللامة الاسلامية وشيعة أهل البيت (ع) ..

واسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

بمناسبة شهادة مولى الموحدين وامام المتقين وقائد الغر المحجلين ..

الامام أميرالمؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب (ع)..

هنا شبكة الناصرة الثقافية توضع بنر خاص بهذه المناسبة ..

وسوف تكون صوتية خاصة بالوفاة .. في الصفحة الرئيسية في استايل رمضان طول ايام الوفاة ..

واعلى الشبكة دعاء الايام الخاص برمضان .. وسوف يتم وضع صوتية الدعاء بعد 3 ايام ..

عظم الله اجوركم ... 

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ، 
عظم الله آجورنآ وآجوركم ..  
تسلم على الطرح  خيي ، 
وفي ميزآإن حسنآتك إن شآء الله .. 
ربي يعطيك العآفيه ، 
لآخلآ ولآعدم 
تحيآتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

الله يسلمك ..

يعطيك العافيه على التواجد ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيك العافيه
وعظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر بهذاا المصاب الجلل

ومأخاب من تمسك بهم وآمن من لجأبهم

تسلم يمينك خيي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## looovely

ســلام..
 يعطيك العافيه خيي.. 
ومأجورين لمصيبة مولانا حيدر الكرار عليه السلام
 دمت في حفظ الله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك خيتي ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

مأجورينـ ياشيعة علي

::

الف شكر لك اخي عللطرح والمجهود

موفقينـ

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي على المرور ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## همسة ألم

*السلام على من أتبع الهدى
يعطيكم الله الف عافيه 
وعظم الله أجوركم 
موفقين*

----------


## بنوته كيوته

عظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر باستشهاد امير المؤمنين(ع)..
مشكوووور خيي ربي يعطيك العافيه..
في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله..

----------


## حلاالكون

عظم الله أجوركم 
يعطيك العافيه على الجهود المبذوله

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مرحبا..
عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم
يعطيك ربي ألف عافية
ماننحرم من هل أبداعات المتواصلة ياربـــــ
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام على من أتبع الهدى*
> *يعطيكم الله الف عافيه* 
> *وعظم الله أجوركم* 
> *موفقين*



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك خيتي ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر باستشهاد امير المؤمنين(ع)..
> مشكوووور خيي ربي يعطيك العافيه..
> في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك خيتي ..

الله يعافيك ويخليك ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عظم الله أجوركم 
> يعطيك العافيه على الجهود المبذوله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

ربي يعافيك خيتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مرحبا..
> 
> عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم
> يعطيك ربي ألف عافية
> ماننحرم من هل أبداعات المتواصلة ياربـــــ 
> تحياتو..سمورهـ



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

ربي يعافيك خيتي ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصاب مولانا أمير المؤمنين وقائد الغر المحجلين...


وبوركت جهودكم الموالية ....حفظها الله في موازين أعمالكم...

وسقاكم أمير المؤمنين من حوضه يوم الورود...


مُثابين إن شاء الله تعالى

موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بحق أمير المؤمنين..


دمتم  بعين المولى الجليل

دمت موالي..ولتحوطك عناية علي..صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يبارك فيك خيتي ..

واجرنا واجرك ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..
عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بإستشهاد سيد الاوصياء وإمام الاتقياء ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام..
البنر رااائع جداومميز..
في ميزان اعماالك يارب ..
ومثاب بحق امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام ..
دمت بحمى الرحمن ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

السلام عليكم
عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم في هذا المصاب العظيم
الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة
الله يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الأعمال
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب
ربي ما يحرمنا من جديدك
تقبل تحياتي
دمت بخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..
> عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بإستشهاد سيد الاوصياء وإمام الاتقياء ابا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام..
> البنر رااائع جداومميز..
> في ميزان اعماالك يارب ..
> ومثاب بحق امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام ..
> دمت بحمى الرحمن ..



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي على التواجد ..

واجرنا واجرك ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم في هذا المصاب العظيم
> الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة
> الله يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الأعمال
> والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب
> ربي ما يحرمنا من جديدك
> تقبل تحياتي
> 
> دمت بخير



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

والله يتقبل صالح اعمالك ..

مشكورة خيتي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مأجورييين

----------


## نبراس،،،

عظم الله لكم االاجر 
موفقين لكل خيير ان شاء الله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مأجورييين



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك خيتي ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عظم الله لكم االاجر 
> موفقين لكل خيير ان شاء الله



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك عزيزي ..

تسلم على الحضور ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## أسرار الليل

السسسسلااام
يعطيك العاافيهـ اخووي ..
وفي ميزآن حسنآتك ان شااء الله ..
مأجورين ومثآبين ان شااء الله ..
موفقين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

اجرنا واجرك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الاجر بهذا المصاب العظيم
الله يعطيك العافيه ع الجهوود
لا عدمنااااا جهودك لخدمة المنتدى 
موفق لكل خير 
دمت بود

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك خيتي ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

ماجورين في مصابنا بمولانا امير المؤمنين  علي عليه السلام

موفقين والى الامام دائما..

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اجرنا واجرك خيتي ..

مشكوره على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------

